# Digital Voice Recorders



## VFlutter (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anyone use a voice recorder for class? If so, do you have any recommendations on a model or brand? I am looking to get one but I do not know very much about them. 


My Pathophysiology teacher does nothing but lecture for 4 hours every class.... no notes, no study guide, nothing :wacko:


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 23, 2011)

My school audio/video records our lectures with a program that also records what is being displayed on the podium computer (thus the power point slides).


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 23, 2011)

i use my iphone's recording capability sometimes


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 23, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> i use my iphone's recording capability sometimes



How well does that work? I have an iphone but didnt think it would record was well as an actual recorder


----------



## rwik123 (Apr 23, 2011)

ChaseZ33 said:


> How well does that work? I have an iphone but didnt think it would record was well as an actual recorder



I mean it's nothing like a ZOOM pro sound recorder but it does the job.. Wouldn't pay more to buy a dedicated recorder. Plus when you sync your iPhone, the audio files get synced to iTunes


----------



## medicRob (Apr 23, 2011)

Make sure to ask the instructor/professor's permission before recording. Some schools don't want their content recorded, and you might find some professors to be touchy.


----------



## VFlutter (May 7, 2011)

I have narrowed it down to two, a Sony and a zoom. The zoom seems to have a lot more reviews online than the Sony.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...tal_Audio.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc..._Recorder.html


Any opinions?


----------

